# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Wie heisst Ihr Hund,  ... vielleicht Waldi?

## SAMI

Jeder der einen Hund hat, nennt ihn Waldi, Bello oder Hasso. Um einen nicht so alltäglichen Namen für meinen Hund zu haben, habe ich ihn damals "Sex" genannt - es war ein Fehler, wie sich später herausstellen sollte.
Als ich auf die Gemeinde ging, um ihn nach dem Umzug bei der Hundesteuer anzumelden, sagte ich dem Beamten, dass ich meine Steuern für Sex bezahlen wollte. Er meinte, dafür gäbe es noch keine Steuer. "Aber es ist für einen Hund" antwortete ich. Er meinte nur, Beischlaf mit Tieren sei zwar nicht verboten, aber eine Steuer gäbe es trotzdem nicht. "Sie verstehen mich nicht", sagte ich. "Ich habe Sex, seit ich 9 Jahre alt bin." Dann warf er mich raus.

Als ich geheiratet habe und in die Flitterwochen gefahren bin, habe ich meinen Hund mitgenommen. Da ich nicht wollte, dass uns der Hund nachts stört, sagte ich dem Mann am Hotelempfang, dass ich ein extra Zimmer für Sex bräuchte. Er meinte nur, dass jedes Zimmer des Hotels für Sex wäre. "Sie verstehen mich nicht", versuchte ich zu erklären. "Sex hält mich die ganze Nacht wach!". Aber er meinte nur "mich auch".

Eines Tages ging ich mit Sex zu einer Hundeausstellung. Jemand frage mich, was ich hier wollte, und ich sagte ihm, dass ich vor hatte, Sex in der Ausstellung zu haben. Darauf meinte er, ich solle vielleicht meine eigenen Eintrittskarten drucken und verkaufen. Als ich ihn frage, ob die Ausstellung im Fernsehen übertragen würde, nannte er mich pervers.

Einmal war Sex krank und ich musste ihn beim Tierarzt lassen. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich ihn abholen. "Ich komme wegen meinem Hund" sagte ich. "Welcher ist es denn?" fragte mich die Frau beim Tierarzt, während sie in der Kartei blätterte. "Bello, Hasso oder Waldi?" - "Wie wär's mit Sex?" fragte ich und bekam eine runtergehauen.

Am gleichen Tag ist mir der Hund auch noch abgehauen und ich musste im Tierheim nach ihm suchen. Dort fragte mich jemand, was ich wollte. Als ich ihm sagte, dass ich Sex suche, meinte er, hier wäre nicht der richtige Ort danach zu suchen. Ich suchte noch die ganze Nacht nach ihm. Um 4 Uhr morgens fragte mich ein Polizist, was ich mitten in der Nacht auf der Strasse suche. Ich sagte ihm, dass ich Sex suche. Er sperrte mich ein.

Bei meiner Scheidung wurden meine Frau und ich vor Gericht geladen, um unsere Habseligkeiten aufzuteilen. Natürlich wollte ich meinen Hund keinesfalls an sie abtreten. "Euer Ehren, ich hatte Sex schon bevor ich verheiratet war!" sagte ich dem Richter. "Na und? Ich auch!" antwortete er nur. "Aber meine Frau will mir Sex wegnehmen!" beschwerte ich mich. Er meinte nur: "Das ist das, was bei allen Scheidungen passiert."

----------


## Enrico

Herrlich  ::

----------


## schiene

jo,hab auch gerade herzhaft gelacht ::

----------

